# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Valdoxan om dag-nachtritme te herstellen...

## Lolkina

Hallo allemaal,

Ik zocht naar informatie over Valdoxan en kwam op dit forum terecht.

Alle berichten over Valdoxan zijn gerelateerd aan depressieve klachten. Ik ben echter op zoek naar informatie over Valdoxan om het circadiaan ritme (24-uurs slaap-waakritme) te herstellen zonder dat er sprake is van depressiviteit.

Ik zal een inleiding geven voor een volledig beeld waardoor mijn vraag misschien duidelijk wordt. 
Ik heb sinds een jaar of 3 de diagnose ADHD en slik hier concerta en ritalin voor. Tot voor kort ging dit naar volle tevredenheid.
In december 2009 ben ik gestruikeld en hard gevallen. Ik heb mij met mijn armen opgevangen maar toch een flinke smak gemaakt. De gevolgen zijn arthrose in mijn schouders (ac-gewrichten) en polsen en whiplash-achtige (neurologische) klachten. 
Hierdoor kan ik mijn werk niet meer uitvoeren en zit ik nu al bijna een half jaar thuis, waar ik ook niet meer goed kan functioneren.

Sinds de val lijken de concerta en ritalin anders te werken. 
Doordat ik thuis mijn eigen tempo kan bepalen kom ik de dag redelijk door en zijn de klachten wel afgenomen.
Mijn grootste probleem is nu nog dat mijn dag-nachtritme is volledig uit balans: 
Ik kan niet slapen, lig echt de hele nacht wakker en voel me ook niet moe. 
Mijn lijf geeft geen sein dat ik naar bed moet.
Heel af en toe ben ik volledig uitgeteld en slaap ik gigantisch lang (> 14 uur) daarna is het haast onmogelijk om mijn ogen open te houden, goed wakker te worden en op te starten. 

Na vele onderzoeken bij specialisten en een operatie aan mijn schouder dacht mijn huisarts dat ik depressief was. Ondanks dat ik het daar helemaal niet mee eens was ben ik toch naar een psychiater gegaan (kan nooit kwaad), deze deelt mijn mening en heeft geconstateerd dat ik niet depressief ben.

Om uit te sluiten dat de slapeloosheid door de ADHD medicatie komt heb ik die in een maand afgebouwd tot nul. De slapeloosheid blijft helaas bestaan.
De conclusie lijkt te zijn dat mijn circadiaan ritme (24-uurs slaap-waakritme) volledig verstoord is. 
Nu moet ik eerst melatonine gaan gebruiken om weer te kunnen slapen en als dat niet werkt wil de psychiater Valdoxan voorschrijven.

Op aanraden van mijn psychiater zoek ik dus informatie over Valdoxan dat alleen wordt gebruikt voor een slaapstoornis zonder dat er sprake is van depressiviteit.

Wie kan mij helpen?

Groetjes,
Lolkina

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou eerst de melatonine proberen; dit is het beste om je slaapcyclus weer op orde te krijgen! Ik zelf neem 5mg per avond ... mss heb jij méér of minder nodig; maar het is volgens mij beter dan Valdoxan te gaan nemen (melatonine is een lichaamseigenstof, wat je zelf ook aanmaakt, Valdoxan is een chemisch produkt met neven- en bijwerkingen en kans op afhankelijkheid!).

Hopelijk lost de melatonine je slaapprobleem op (mij helpt het godzijdank; ik heb alle slaapmiddelen genomen, tot Rohypnol toe!!) en kun je je dag en nachtritme terug herstellen!!

Verder nog een vraagje; Waarom Valdoxan voor slaap-cyclus-problemen???
Normaliter wordt Trazolan voorgeschreven om dat ritme te herstellen... meestal zonder al te veel bijwerkingen en sufheid overdag!

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

valdoxan werkt op melatonine gedeelte in hersenen, dus voor ernstige slaapstoornissen en ook jettlags............
helaas heb ik er nooit wat aan gehad, zoals zovelen hier.
maar als je valdoxan inneemt word je snel heel erg slaperig, alleen niet voor lang, de meeste slapen maar een paar uur, alleen net na inname
ik hoor altijd wel veel klachten over trazolan als sufheid ed.

----------


## Lolkina

Ik ga ook eerst melatonine 5mg proberen. Alleen als dit niet werkt wil de psychiater Valdoxan gaan proberen.
Dit schijnt een erg goede invloed te hebben op het herstellen van het dag-nacht-ritme.
Trazolan heeft hij niet genoemd en doordat Agnes574 en sietse763 (van de 2 reacties) al tegenstrijdige ervaringen kennen tav de sufheid bij Trazolan lijkt dat mij geen optie.

Hopelijk werkt de Melatonine naar wens en hoef ik geen zwaardere medicijnen.
Gr, Lolkina

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem de melatonine 5mg nu reeds meer dan anderhalve maand denk ik en ik ben er nog steeds héél érg goed mee!! Ik was bang voor gewenning en dus vermindering van de werkzaamheid, maar nee hoor; ik slaap énorm goed en slaap ook snel in, wat jaren geleden was! Dus vraag om melatonine 5mg als je weer goed en lang wilt slapen!!!

Sietske, heb jij melatonine 5mg al geprobeerd?? Zo ja, hielp het jou??
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## sietske763

ha agnes
heb al meerdere keren melatonine gehad (10mg)
ik viel wel snel in slaap maar de drukte in mijn hoofd(ook in de slaap, veel aktieve dromen)is er nooit van overgegaan, dus had toch nog steeds het gevoel dat ik niet geslapen had.
kuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------

